# Attention ALL GAMERS!



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

Do we have any gamers on the forum?

Xbox Live?

Steam?

Xfire?

We should ban together and create our own clan on Battlefield: Bad Company 2!

Or Counter Strike...

Or CoD...

Or Halo...

Or anything really!

Maybe even Hello Kitty Island Adventure!!!!!!!! ( not really )

Seriously though; add me.

XBL: ToxSiFy
Steam: HATEFULLxMUFFIN
Xfire: hatefullmuffin

Anything.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Daniel C said:


> Do we have any gamers on the forum?
> 
> Xbox Live?
> 
> ...


Sure thing, I'll add you on steam now


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd add you on Xbox if I still had Live. Currently my game of choice is World of Warcraft.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

MMORPGS ruined my marriage. I hate them. That is all.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

I've been trying to watch the documentary Second Skin. Oh, looks like its on netflix streaming. hrm...


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

I got WoW lol =/


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

I got WoW lol =/


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

BlueTank said:


> I've been trying to watch the documentary Second Skin. Oh, looks like its on netflix streaming. hrm...


I watched that way back. I think I thought it was good. Man now I´m gonna have to watch it again just to remember...


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

ill add you on Xbox live, my gamertags SONNL if anyone else wants to.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Ive quit gaming because im such an elitist (in gaming, absolutely not in real life) that I either want to be able to play at 100%, or not play at all. And currently my mental and physical condition is stopping me from playing @ 100%. Like back when I played WoW I played really hardcore. I was among the first on my realm to have full Tier4, and I even quit a guild after being the Mage classleader and basically telling 90% of the guild that they suck. Which they did. Then again I probably could have been nicer









I want my pewpew back


----------

